# Questions about FCTF and EoM



## Verequus (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm creating a high-level-character with both supplements and these questions came up:

1. I saw some time ago in a thread the Super Charisma and Super Intelligence (like Super Strength) powers but I don't find the thread anymore. Can someone post it? (And to Rangerwickett: Will be those in the revised edition?)

2. Can powers, which use energy type descriptors, use every element of EoM?

3. What about a Magic/Power Point Regeneration Power? What would be the base rank? Additional benefits? Or is it too unbalancing?

4. Which rules are changed for a Mage beyound 20th level? No extra Magic Points without this special feat taken? Still 4 spell lists per level? Now every three level a major boon instead at every four?

5. Will be these supplements updated for 3.5?

Thanks in advance!


----------

